# So who is thinking up ideas for next year already?



## bignick

I got a lot of compliments and Zero complaints from all of the neighbors so next year i would like to out do myself. I am thinking about building Kevin242s Bucky BBQ. I really like the idea of that. I am also thinking about making a vampire prop to perch on the roof of the house. Plus i am going to take my costume from this year and make it into a prop as well. I think i am gonna make about 3-6 more graves for next year and buy about a dozen more skulls. Time to start saving again. 

Anyone else starting to think about next year?


----------



## gypsichic

yep.............we were talking about next year as we took care of last minute details for this year............lol


----------



## berzerkmonkey

Yep. Spidermonkey and I are planning on doing some more "dimensional" tombstones, I'd like to do some sort of sarcophagus (similar to Skull & Bones') and make some sort of sign-holding reaper, stating that yes, photos are ok. I can't believe how many people we had ask us if it was ok to take pictures... 

With the reaper, I want to use one of the Gemmy skulls I picked up this year and have it spout a phrases every so often - Haunted Mansion stuff, short gruesome poems, and the like.

We also want to set up a smaller area where people can take photos among the gravestones, since I won't let them walk around our graveyard, due to the cords and stuff.


----------



## Jackpot

I've started working on a few which will be great once I have a yard. I do like vampire on the roof idea I think that would be cool.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

I actually dreamt I built a prop last night.


----------



## Offwhiteknight

Yup...as I've said before, I'm going to have a seperate storage box that will be for the projects...those include converting bluckys to pumpkin creeps and another scarecrow...so yeah, I've been thinking about next year!


----------



## Revenant

I'm going to work on overhauling my zombie crawler; rebuilding the chassis down to more compact human dimensions and adding head movement and (hopefully) sounds. I want to Get one of those controller-able MP3 players that Scary Terry shows on his site and work on a portable sound rig that I can wear under my costume to make it more unearthly. Keep the same costume idea but add to it a bit. And build at least one, maybe two, animated props that can be set up wherever I go next year. And build up a good Portable Haunting Kit that will have everything I'll need to help out wherever I go.

I guess the biggest wild card will be whether I haunt at the same people's place next year or go to someone else's haunt.


----------



## Revenant

Ghoul Friday said:


> I actually dreamt I built a prop last night.


My kinda girl! 

*sigh* All the good ones are taken (or Canadian).


----------



## bignick

I just was thinking about making some wooden steaks in my front yard with skulls spiked onto them. I am more into still props than animated ones. I thought about building a fog chiller but i think i want to stay away from that kind of stuff.


----------



## Spooky1

So far my list for 2009 is:

Scarecrow
Kicking legs
Moving skull peeking over tombstone.

I'm sure more will get added as the year progresses.


----------



## DeathTouch

I am going to have to put my thinking cap on. I moved very close to a member you might know, Lhallow and now I must out do her or I will die. If I can't beat her then I will have to just burn all her stuff to the ground. LOL She told me she got 2nd place to some guy that just bought all his stuff. Which is cheating! In my mind I think she won. Maybe we need to burn all his stuff to the ground. Who knows.

I am thinking about making another crypt to replace the one my wife threw out or a fortune teller booth.(animated of course) I have so many ideas and not enough money or time. another project is called Gawker. Don't know if I can pull it off though so I won't even talk about it.


----------



## The_Caretaker

MIB in my toe pincher
FCG
Flaming Skull
Finish my fence and entrance columns
TPU (tombstone pop-up)
Revamp tombstones
New tombstones
Zombie reacher

at the moment


----------



## halloween71

I want to make this year
a half coffin that opens
one of thoses massager zombies
flicker candles
get a couple talking skulls
mache some groundbreakers and a pumpkin head
some more tombstones
4 more sections of fence
I better get busy!!!


----------



## Lilly

yup..already had that planned last yr..
Going to try for a medievil type theme.
So I am drawing that up and then on to 2010..which will de downscaled in decor, but a bigger graveyard.


----------



## RacerX45

I need to make up my mind about 2009. I was not going to put up the Black Pearl again (it's a 20 foot replica that I have the kids come up on to get their candy) but now I'm thinking I will since we had such a great turn out (about 500 kids). My neighbors all love it and are trying to convince me to do it one more year so I probably will. Even so there is always room for improvements. I'm going to try to have more animated stuff next year and a better fog chiller. Maybe a Kraken too....:googly: 

Randy


----------



## Revenant

RacerX45 said:


> I'm going to try to have more animated stuff next year and a better fog chiller. Maybe a Kraken too....:googly:
> 
> Randy


Better get Kraken then!


----------



## RacerX45

Stop, you're killin' me!  

Yeah, my wife thinks I'm nuts for planning for 2009 already but I'd like to have just one year where I'm not still running around like crazy, finishing up on Halloween day. Just one year!

Randy


----------



## joker

Want to find a bigger location for '09. Get the hearse running and painted. Work on a couple more pneumatic props....my pop up was just to much fun this year, and looking to add bigger scares like the falling 55 gallon drums. I'm wanting to create something that gets the tough guy with the attitude this year. If I don't find a new location I'll just keep building/planning for 2010.


----------



## Terrormaster

I'm ironing out details for my 2009 theme before I decide on any props to build. I'm looking at turning the front lawn into a combo scene of graveyard and 1930's jazz club (think the scene from Corpse Bride, the new arrival pub). Agnes will be converted to a grimy old skeletal cook and there will be a 4-5 piece skeletal jazz band playing dark jazzy numbers all night.


----------



## Scary Godmother

We didn't finish everything we wanted to make for this year (we underestimated how long each prop would take!), so the day after Halloween my son made this book to list our projects in for next year. We already have: Static Witch to go with our animated witch, graver popper, pumpkin rot scarecrow, corpsifying some bluckies to make groundbreakers, static werewolf, rocking tombstone. Of course, to make some of these, we have to learn to paper mache and corpsify. I had no idea he was actually making a special book for our project list, he made a stencil for the cover and spray painted it. Here I was thinking he was only helping me make props and not really into it that much!!:jol:

http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff275/ScaryGodmother_2007/100_0147.jpg


----------



## Lilly

SG...tell your son he did good job on the book cover..


----------



## psyko99

The strange thing is that my family and neighbors had always laughed at me for beginning to plan in January/February. I did a survey at the end of my haunt this year and based on that input we will be doing a classic horror movie theme next year. But, my wife and my next door neighbor (with whom we do the haunt) actually started planning and drawing out the layout and coming up with a build list.

I guess I really did create monsters.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Lets see...for next year...
Gonna try a 3 axis skull
Corpsify some blucky's
Give Freddy a voice
Finish the tombstones that didn't get done this year
Paper Mache pumpkins
Build a groom to go with the headless bride (I didn't like the gemmy version)
Candelabra to stand on either side of the coffin
Better lighting scheme overall

I think that's it for now...but it's only November. I'm sure I'll come up with more.:voorhees:


----------



## Parabola

I would really like to incorporate some animated props next year. Number one on my list would be a learing skeleton prop. Those are just too cool. I will definitely be using Pyro's idea of a bumble ball under some leaves. As for static props, I really want to work on a "Stalk About" costume. I love the look of those oversized creatures...much to do. Also, I would like to help with prosthetic makeups at the Emmons Island Haunted Trail. Now I must prioritize...


----------



## GothicCandle

YES!!! Of course I'm already thinking about next year! I think I pulled off a great haunt this year, but I can make it better!


----------



## blacklightmike

Since my guests have been begging for it, I'm returning to the backyard walk-thru haunts I used to do, as opposed to the front lawn displays. So, I'm planning a modular designed walk-thru with some big animated scares for next year... a body slinger, a coffin leaper, an animated spider, an updated FCG, a MIB, and who knows what else. 

I'm also doing something I think I haven't done before... really, REALLY scare folks. Most of my stuff has been cool to look at and gets raves, but the element of surprise has been minimal, and I find more and more people asking if things are going to jump out at them. The short answer in 2009 will be, 'yes'. 

I also have a friend trying to convince me to do it all Victorian/ steampunk style, a notion that intrigues me. We need some brainstorming on this first. I've always strived toward a classic horror look, sort of turn of the century, but digressed a bit with Godzilla in '06. Next year will be a return to good old scary monsters and things.


----------



## stars8462

I was busy thinking about next year, while sitting in my driveway handing out candy to the trick-r-treaters. 

So far, this is what I have on my list.........

Another Bucky
20 more funkins
Pneumatic prop (my first one)
a groundbreaker
zombie
more lighting


----------



## slightlymad

RacerX45 said:


> Stop, you're killin' me!
> 
> Yeah, my wife thinks I'm nuts for planning for 2009 already but I'd like to have just one year where I'm not still running around like crazy, finishing up on Halloween day. Just one year!
> 
> Randy


No such moment exists for haunters its like married bliss we constantly strive for it and strive for it etc....


----------



## beelce

Always working on the next prop...some have gone on for years...I may parts for an idea and not buiild it for a few years till it stikes me just right...so it's hard to say that I'm working just for 2009...could be 2011


----------



## Spartan005

I really want to go back to doing a full walkthrough next year. As long as my mom will stop bitching (not that I can blame her) than I'd love to make some real walls instead of the cheap black plastic ones, and also make them ridiculously detailed and realistic. 

I'm thinking since plywood aint cheap, maybe I'll start off with black plastic and then during the second half of the haunted house switch over to the more realistic look and switch the theme to some type of murder story. We'll see


----------



## bignick

I started pricing out some of the things i want to build nest year and all i can say is...YIKES!


----------



## Robotparts

Came up with a cool theme 2 days after Halloween. I'm thinking of turning my tiki bar room/area into the bar/club from From Dusk Till Dawn... the T***y Twister!! I also have been wanting to do a CarnEvil theme but did not score any clown props after Halloween + it seem cost prohibitive (tent, clowns figures, etc.). 

~ Robotparts


----------



## ghost37

Just finished my 2009 floor plan last night. Now, I can't wait until I can start to make new props.


----------



## Revenant

Spartan005 said:


> I'd love to make some real walls instead of the cheap black plastic ones, and also make them ridiculously detailed and realistic.
> 
> I'm thinking since plywood aint cheap, maybe I'll start off with black plastic and then during the second half of the haunted house switch over to the more realistic look and switch the theme to some type of murder story. We'll see


Hey Spartan; Heresjohnny made some pretty cool walls just out of cardboard and papier mache. Go to his website and look under his 2006 section.


----------



## monty1269

OH YEAH!! We're planning an entire different theme for next year!! We're gonna bring Spooky Town to life-size!! (the idea anyways)


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Everytime I see a new display thread for 2008 I think of what I should have done and what I might to. Haven't decided yet!


----------



## Stiff Kitten

I dont ever stop thinking whats next. I have a grave popper and talking head I didn't finsh this year. My McManor arch is going to bleed next year just got windshield washer pump for it.


----------



## mixman

For me, this is the best time to think about next year. Everything is fresh in my mind. I've started keeping a log book -- writing down things that need improvement, new ideas, etc.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Hmmm. Since we were making props right up until the last day, we haven't gotten out of that frame of mind. While we still have to vote on if the family wants to do haunted tiki island again, we have designed a volcano with lava, giant spider, tiki totems poles, and plan to motorized some static props. Throw a few more LED spots in for good measure.


----------



## debbie5

I am trying to think of ways to totally change what we do for next year. We are still pondering not doing at least 1/2 of what we normally put out & set up. Probably no cemetery, just Monster House. Thinking of how to slow people down, have them stay & interact longer. Maybe some games for the kiddies, more patter for the actors...selling donated beverages for charity. Less props & cemetary, more interaction. Thinking of making a fog spewing, evil marionette to use in front of my new blackscreen....
I seem to be unable to NOT do a Halloween haunt of some sort, despite my best efforts to convince myself to take a year off...


----------



## sharpobject

Isn't this what the after Halloween sales are for? To buy supplies for future projects? That's what I did. And then there's the list of things I wanted to do for this year and didn't have time. Add that to new projects I'd like to attempt, and I better get busy!!


----------



## Wildcat

Already started building my dead tree with corpsed skulls in it. Also working on a pumpkin rot style pumpkin scarecrow.


----------



## Bethene

well, I was planning even before halloween was here!! I have so many things, I don't know where to begin. Every time I see someones haunt pics, I come up with more things I want to do!! But here goes:
First I want to make a lab that can be walked thru, but it also has to be easily transported and easy and quick to set up and tear down (will be at 2 different campground 2 weeks apart any suggestions??) ), In the lab I want Dr.Frankenstein with his monster, possibley animated, with Igor too, at the entrance saying "the master has been expecting you" or some thing like it,, I want to animate the arm on this years vamp, so his cape raises and lowers over his face, make a MIB, a lear, make witches area scarier, and add a fog chiller, and tree of souls. Also make a huge spider like Party City and Halloween USA had, I will probably keep adding to the list as the year goes on, but we will see what gets done or moved to the next yer!!


----------



## ithurt

RacerX45 said:


> Maybe a Kraken too....:googly:
> 
> Randy


a kraken would be cool with the massager powering it.


----------



## jdubbya

_The "absolutetly will do list"_
3 home made grave markers, including one obelisk
motor to move stirring witch's head
grave grabber
tombstone head pop up
web caster 
led spot lights
3 axis skull
re-vamp toe pincher with new handles

_The "want to do but may not get to list"_
Pirate scene (in either front or back yard)
Pneumatic pop up prop for wooden barrel
bucky skeleton (never had one but want one really bad)
archway spanning cemetery columns with new haunt name

As we always change up the scene on our back patio, we will figure this into our "must do list" but as of now are tossing around a couple of different ideas.
A Frankenstein Monster scene is the heavy favorite, which will involve some extra building of a few props.


----------



## insanehobbies

This year was my third haunt and my biggest. Also my first year for pneumatic and animated props. I built five this year. Now its time for some reconstruction improvements! So yes I've already started planing for next year. I'm thinking MIB and a hanging guy. I've also thought about building a small bridge with some surprises.


----------



## kevin242

I want to build a witch burning stake from a floor-drying fan, some orange fabric and spotlights, then I want to have screaming actors tied up to it... I think it could work if I get the right people...


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

I know for next year, I want wooden walls instead of black plastic. I also want to do a dot room, a mad scientist/doctor's room and a torture chamber to add to my clowns, witch, dracula, spider room and pirates.


----------



## HauntedSFX

I agree with the walls, Its worth the extra effort


----------



## Death's Door

I want to do more lighting on certain things in the graveyard to give it an eerie look. I need to get better buckys because the ones I have are tough to repair anymore. I can use the body parts for my witch's kitchen.


----------



## Lagrousome

I want to re-landscape the side yard this spring so I can build a small structure in it which will be a primitive garden shed in the summer and a mausoleum during halloween. (then a christmas toy shop during that other cold season). I also want to put my wagon in this area which I can convert into a hearse. I think by having a large area mulched will make it so much easier to set up the grave yard scene without ruining the grass (which is pi$$ing off my hubby). I figured I can then put up the cemetery fence around the whole scene when I turn it into the cemetery. 
I also would like to not have to store a mausoleum and hearse.















This is a pic of a play house and my wagon I want to use. The playhouse I think is going to be too big, so i want to make a smaller version of it. 
I will be very happy if I can get this completed as I really want to make the transition from summer decorating to halloween and into Christmas a bit less hectic.......


----------



## Terrormaster

Lagrousome, I like the playhouse idea. Even better maybe build one that has tripple purpose: Mausoleum for Halloween, Nativity Christmas, and Playhouse in the summer. Basically just changing out the walls in a modular fashion. And since it gets use all year long, storage is not an issue. 

Damn it, now I officially have my first spring outdoor project (hopefully).


----------



## Lagrousome

Terrormaster~
Great idea! If I leave the playhouse where it is and just build a smaller version of it to put out front, my daughter can leave her things in her playhouse all year and I won't have to mess with it. Then I can have full reign over the new house to do with what I want. I'm gonna have to do some searching for some type of program/software that I can draw this out 3D and see how it would all work together.


----------



## Spookie

Scary Godmother said:


> We didn't finish everything we wanted to make for this year (we underestimated how long each prop would take!), so the day after Halloween my son made this book to list our projects in for next year. We already have: Static Witch to go with our animated witch, graver popper, pumpkin rot scarecrow, corpsifying some bluckies to make groundbreakers, static werewolf, rocking tombstone. Of course, to make some of these, we have to learn to paper mache and corpsify. I had no idea he was actually making a special book for our project list, he made a stencil for the cover and spray painted it. Here I was thinking he was only helping me make props and not really into it that much!!:jol:
> 
> http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff275/ScaryGodmother_2007/100_0147.jpg


LOL, now that's a real gem you have there in your son! I think it's wonderful that he's so excited by what you did this year to want to plan for next year already. A real haunter there. BTW nice book cover there. He's got an eye and talent.


----------



## Spookie

First I wish I had a crystal ball and could predict what the weather was going to be like for Halloween 2009. This year the threat of rain on Halloween and showers we got lead me to do Plan B and I felt like I let myself and the neighborhood kids down alot. Still got compliments but I knew what I had planned originally would have been so much better. So I'm going to start earlier this year with the prop and scene building and plan more stuff for damp weather just in case. May use the garage as a covered area back up.

I took advantage of after-halloween sales this year and got some great stuff which I can't wait to use. I think I'd really like to try a walk-thru kind of haunt because I have so many scenes I'd like to include and props I really want to use. Plus I really enjoyed watching the videos of people's walk-thrus myself. 

I want to finish a fog chiller that I bought the parts for this year, work up something for my two talking Boris', make some LED spotlights, finish our Radio Shack Electronics Learning Lab to gain a better understanding, I still want to include my plans for a pirate ship area that I didn't get to do this year and want to do my mummy/tomb robber scene that I planned for 2009. I think I'm going to have to start setting up the week of Halloween to make it easier on myself (in past only put stuff out Halloween day). If I go with including the backyard in the haunt, I can close the gate and still keep it a secret until the big day. If our pegola gets built this year, I can brainstorm and use it somehow. So many things up in the air still. I'll feel better when I have the time to sit down and lay things out on paper.


----------



## HauntCast

I have a few ideas rattling around in my cranium. A 3-Axis skull is the first on my list. Luckily the boys from MA Make and take will be starting that project soon.


----------



## Draik41895

ive gotta house now so im planning on decorating it like my dream room...lol
it will be really creepy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I hope to build some wooden tombstones/crosses this year. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

This year I'm really going to try and finish up all the projects I have on the go from previous years. Cemetery fence, grave-grabber, shiatsu zombie & half-finished tombstones top the list. After those get done I'll look at new stuff.


----------



## bignick

So far i have a bucky torso w/ arms that i am going to corpse up and turn into a ground breaker. I also have two more buckies that i know for sure one will be a grave digger and i'm not sure what i am gonna do with the other one. I am going to make between 2-4 resident Evil dogs (hopefully) and maybe a static prop or two. Next year i am thinking about doing a cemetery fence and gate.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Yep, 3 axis skulls are on my list too. Going more toward gruesome stuff this year too. I'll put that on the back half of my haunts for the adults. The front will be scary, but less grotesque....maybe!! I also want to try a groundbreaker with the Shiatsu (sp?) massager, love the way they move with that hack, very creepy.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I was hoping for more of a scene in the garage instead of a display. I wanted that last year but had no idea how to pull it off. After looking at Pyro's room, I think that is more like what I'd like to do. Just need to watch curby's and the thrift store for junk that I can mess-up with paint and stuff.
I bought some amber string-lights on sale 75% off so I am hoping it will be a different but creepy look. I had mostly orange lights the last few years.

Also trying to figure out how to change the entrance of the garage without spending too much money....maybe scene-setters in a frame to narrow the entrance. I don't know....


----------



## wandererrob

Welp... I've started building again. Actually started a little over a week ago. 

Here we go again. LOL!


----------



## mattjfishman

im always thinkin of new ideas


----------



## fontgeek

Lagrousome, nobody said that false sides for the playhous have to be rigid! How about doing two sided cloth panels to cover the outsides of the house, one side painted like wood slats for the manger scene, the other side painted like it was made of stone?
These could be folded or rolled for storage, or even kept tucked up under the eaves of the playhouse, if the back side isn't visable, then you needn't worry about doing a panel for there. The front could be covered with a panel painted like a backdrop for the manger scene, with animals, hay bales, etc.
The flip side done with the front view of the crypt. Covering or removing the railings, and covering the pillars to look like stone or aged, ragged wood would let you complete the structural scene. This method would let you have all three buildings in one, without the major expense or storage, and it's easy enough to change if and when you want to.


----------



## Revenant

Man... here I thought I'd have been working over the winter on my torso crawler, redoing the chassis and putting in a sound system and maybe some head controls... and I haven't done a dang thing. And I haven't even bothered to draw up a design for the graveyard animations I've been thinking of building. And here only 10 months left LOL 

We really are a sick bunch.


----------



## HauntCast

I started working with mache a few weeks ago. I made a demon reaper skull based on Stolloween's design. Once it's painted I'll post pics. I'm also working on a ground breaker. I want at least two static ground breakers for the graveyard this year. I am definitely taking my haunt to the next level this year.


----------



## IshWitch

We are seriously considering ("for one week only!" heheheh) joining our friends who do a haunt at Disney World's Ft. Wilderness and do a side by side haunt with them. They one first place this past year!
There is so much going on in our town for the kids on a non-school night that last year was slow for ToT's and I expect the same situation this year since it is a Saturday night. So this would be the perfect opportunity to join them and try something different. 
I would take my best stuff there and then set up the rest at home for our repeat customers!


----------



## IshWitch

Doh!
I meant they WON 1st Place!

I guess that made them number one, so not so far off!

LOL


----------



## scareme

Since I wasn't home last year for Halloween, I can use all the ideas I had for 08 in 09. Like the gyspy fortune teller, the spider web victim, and maybe a monster mud grim reaper.


----------



## Draik41895

i plan on making a dragon/gargoyle,a pumpkinrot style scarecrow,tombstones and wooden crosses,zombie hands ground breaker,a zombie ground breaker,a bottomless pit,a mummy,a skull bust,witch bottles and jars,specimen jars,a spell book,a toe pincher coffin,an arch,a fence,and some corpses


----------



## stygma

i started thinking about 2009 a week before halloween 2008 as i realized that there was so much more that i would have liked to do but there wasn't enough time. my 2009 plan was conceptually done by mid december and implementation planning was done before the end of the year. i have all tasks allocated to their respective individuals and am currently on schedule but it is still early. this years revamp is a complete rework and i would be surprised if we were able to complete it by october but we will see.

-stygma


----------



## RoxyBlue

(pssst - everyone - as of today, less than 260 days until Halloween)

Was just reading over some of these posts and I'm very impressed by the level of ambition folks have. Here's wishing everyone luck and success on meeting their goals this year!


----------



## BoysinBoo

> (pssst - everyone - as of today, less than 260 days until Halloween)


Roxy, now that was just mean.

Crap. I'm behind schedule already.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Gawd...I already feel behind but money is such an issue for me now...don't mean to be a downer! 

I need to come up with some really cheap tombstones that look weathered and a toepincher. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!







ouch! LOL!


----------



## Fright Yard

thnking! Heck I've already built 14 heads so far. Now I have to finish the bodies.
I have the pics posted here
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FrightYard/
I need to figure our how to post the pics on here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

BoysinBoo said:


> Roxy, now that was just mean.
> 
> Crap. I'm behind schedule already.


LOL, you'll catch up:googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou

FrightYard how do you get to the pics on your yahoo group?


----------



## robp790

I have begun buying the materials to make "chuckie" fries as on EFX-TEK and make magazine. Plus I want to make a kicking man. plus finish my crate monster from last season. Oh and some more grave stones.-


----------



## Ervserver

My goal for Halloween 09 is an animated witch


----------



## Sickie Ickie

robp790 said:


> I have begun buying the materials to make "chuckie" fries as on EFX-TEK and make magazine. Plus I want to make a kicking man. plus finish my crate monster from last season. Oh and some more grave stones.-


Do you have that link?


----------



## Uncle Steed

This is great. I drive my wife crazy by saying things like "I can't believe Halloween is almost here" in February.


----------



## bradbaum

Here is the plan for a new room I hope to do this year.

It is a furnace that you will have to walk through. I hope to make the entry door automated. I want to cover the inside walls with paper mache corpses, and then have the fire lights showing on them:

http://www.eliminatorlightingdirect.com/Fire_Fox_Simulated_Flames_Effect_projector_p/fire fox.htm

I am saving up money to buy at least one light soon, so I can start working out the projection angles.


----------



## debbie5

During one of my insomniac nights, I was designing circus freak banners in my head, and trying to figure out what freak each of my family members would be (bearded fat lady, spider girl, lizard girl, two headed man) ....then I remembered how I vowed to cut waaaay back next year. (sigh) 
The spirit is willing, but the wallet and flesh is weak. 

I had my family groaning when I said out loud that it's almost 1/2 way 'til Halloween. I've been told that I have to stifle it about Halloween. My love for it must be SHAMEFUL or something....LOL. I don't know how they can NOT think about it 24-7, like I do.


----------



## scareme

My family is like yours Debbie. Wouldn't it be great to have a family as into as we are? That must be what heaven is going to be like.


----------



## lele

hi, i am new to this (since i moved to USA from Italy, where they do not celebrate Halloween), so for my first time, i'd like to make a stirring witch (using an old computer fan) and fog chiller. Really simple and not much expensive.


----------



## Draik41895

lele said:


> hi, i am new to this (since i moved to USA from Italy, where they do not celebrate Halloween), so for my first time, i'd like to make a stirring witch (using an old computer fan) and fog chiller. Really simple and not much expensive.


how do you go about using a fan?!?!?!


----------



## lele

Draik41895 said:


> how do you go about using a fan?!?!?!


i didn't started yet, but i have a 12V fan, and i was thinking to hook it up to a walwart or to a pc power sullply and somehow, make it go slower... but i still have to think how


----------



## Draik41895

nice idea, let me know how that goes


----------



## lele

maybe i can use a potentiometer, but i need to ask some info/help to some guru. Maybe here there is someone who can suggest something


----------



## lewlew

Lets seeee....

More corn and strawbales to use as a facade for the house this year.
Plus a couple more scarecrows to go with it
More tombstones in the graveyard and a couple of obelisks for some depth.
New entrance gate for cemetary as well.
Big project will be a stirring witch and two static sisters
Also want to overhaul my witch's lair: bottles, viles, and other creepy stuff
A couple of headpoppers for the graveyard

Oh and just to ramp things up a bit I want to try another stalkaround costume.
Plus lots of thoughts on how to improve everything else!


How many days to Halloween?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## RoxyBlue

lewlew said:


> How many days to Halloween?!?!?!?!?!?


LOL, not enough, lewlew!:googly:


----------



## lewlew

Amen to that!


----------



## Draik41895

hallelujah !


----------



## lewlew

Draik41895 said:


> hallelujah !


Ok... enough of THAT!

Don't you have work to do?:googly:



Draik41895 said:


> I plan on making a dragon/gargoyle,a pumpkinrot style scarecrow,tombstones and wooden crosses,zombie hands ground breaker,a zombie ground breaker,a bottomless pit,a mummy,a skull bust,witch bottles and jars,specimen jars,a spell book,a toe pincher coffin,an arch,a fence,and some corpses


----------



## RoxyBlue

lewlew said:


> Ok... enough of THAT!
> 
> Don't you have work to do?:googly:


He's a very ambitious 13 year old


----------



## kprimm

*already building*

I started building new props for 2009 the second week in january and already have 3 done and 2 more in progress. I am addicted i tell ya....theres no stopping me now.

every day to me is HALLOWEEN!


----------



## davy2

yes, I've already started...I'm almost finished with animated caretaker (I'll post video soon)...
I'll also be adding cemetery with fence, tombstones, fog machine, lights
mausoleum with flying crank ghost inside
and this lady, who I got at Transworld St. Louis for a great price :


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wow, not only is she scary looking, she's a ventriloquist!  j/k


----------



## Dead Things

I am going to add Pillars with gates and a lighted sign spanning them and I want to finish off the fencing. Also going to re-do the current fence. It's too clean, I want dilapitated.


----------



## nixie

I would like to put dragons fighting on the roof, a bridge with a troll under it, and then all the stuff that we didn't have time for this year...


----------



## DeathTouch

I want to do this next year but animated it!


----------



## The Creepster

If I get parole....I have a lot of ideas.. HahhahhahaHHHAHAHhHA


----------



## Bone Dancer

I have a list of stuff that started about 4 years ago. I just keep working on the list and hope to have a couple of new things each year


----------



## joker

Bone Dancer said:


> I have a list of stuff that started about 4 years ago. I just keep working on the list and hope to have a couple of new things each year


Me too! Actually I am already and have been looking into locations for next years haunt.


----------



## remylass

I would love to think about 2009. We are going to have to start thinking about it before all of the sales. That way, I know what to pick up.


----------



## The Archivist

Yeah, I've started thinking about next year. I have tons of possible projects just collecting dust here in the stacks. Most likely what will happen for me, I won't be participating in next year's Ghost Train. It's been too much of a headache dealing with the other Type A personalities there, haunters and non-haunters alike. I will probably do something small at my parent's house, that is assuming I get a job to pay for the supplies...


----------



## HauntedHacienda

I am not just thinking about next year, I already have next year planned.
Next year is going to blow the roof off of this year's Haunt.


----------



## Spooky1

I always have a to-do list for next year. For some reason I never seem to get to the end of it. I think I add more each year than I complete. :googly:


----------



## Bethene

I was going to redo the whole thing for next year, but seeing as both the campground haunts were canceled, no one has seen the improvements I made for this year so will keep those, but add to them for next year, add more animation to the graveyard, want a tombstone popper, have a skull I am working on animating, wasn';t sure about finishing it for this year, so will now just concentrate on it for next year. I would like a ground breaker that is animated too,. so I guess just more animation!


----------



## halloween71

next year I want to do a cowlious skull with body stiring a couldron.That way I can have her or him say what I want.


----------



## Tralan

I know the post is a year old, but I've already started designing my costume for next year. 

I'm a big guy... 6'5" 300lbs. So, any dream I had of being Jack Skelington went down the drains...

...until a few weeks ago. I was at work and it was a pretty quiet evening, so I had some time to think to myself. I'm going to build a Jack Skelington puppet... His body will be the same length as my body. I will wear all black and attach the puppet to my body at various locations (at the neck, waist, ankles and wrists). The joints will be moveable, so when I move my arm, Jack's arm moves. My hands will be Jacks, my Feet his, and my head will be his. I think it'll be a lot of fun to build. 

I think my best option will be to make a stuffed Jack. That way I can have lightweight jointed parts, and it'll be easier to attach to clothing. I can add dowels to stiffent things up so his body parts aren't floppy. I'm already getting excited thinking about it hehe.


----------



## morbidmike

Im alredy thinking of next year I/m desiging a 20 ft pumpkin guy it'll be the pumpkin patch gone evil


----------



## mroct31

I have a Word .doc called Halloween Projects that I used to break the props down by year. Since 2006 I just keep adding to it whatever I think I may want to build. When I finish a prop I add DONE and the year I finished. It's interesting to look back on what I wanted to do, what I have done and even see the couple of FAILS on there for the props that didn't turn out the way I had planned and were trashed! Since the list began in 2004 I've added over 40 props to it and have finished about 90% of them! Here's a sample of my most recent add ons:

08.	Pop out skeleton-DONE 2006
09.	Hitcher-DONE 2007
10.	Finish floating lantern
11.	Frame Haunted Portrait-DONE 2007
12.	Heads for both pop ups-DONE 2007
13.	Dual talking skulls
14.	MIAB
15.	Leering Prop-DONE 2008
16.	Madam Leota-DONE 2008
17.	3 Axis Skulls
18.	Pop up driveway columns
19.	Grave Digger-DONE 2009
20.	Vortex Fog Chiller-DONE 2009
21.	Zombie Grave Escape-DONE 2008
22.	Zombie Ground Breaker-DONE 2009


----------

